
Inside Microsoft’s surprise decision to work with Google on its Edge browser - galfarragem
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/6/18527550/microsoft-chromium-edge-google-history-collaboration
======
stephenr
The Edge team might as well call themselves the Redmond Free Corps. Reference:
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Free_Corps](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Free_Corps))

